# Goat Milk Melt & Pour?



## KattChaos (Sep 27, 2017)

Hey everyone. This is my first post on here. I'm new, obviously. Lol 

I decided to go the Melt & Pour route first to get some "experience" under my belt. 

I've also decided that I will be making myself some soap first, because I have sensitive skin and Goat Milk soap is hard to come by. It's the only one that seems to access benefit my skin. 

So, anyways I found a pound of Goat Milk Melt & Pour base on Etsy for what I'm assuming is a good price. My question is can I add stuff to it (Scent, Exfoliates, Pigment, etc) like you would with Cold Process without issues? And is there anything about the Goat Milk Melt & Pour base that I need to know before working with it? Does something need to be added to the base before it can access become soap? If so what? 

Thank you... Bunches,

Katt<3


https://www.etsy.com/listing/260511521/goats-milk-melt-and-pour-soap-base-made


----------



## SoapTrey (Sep 27, 2017)

Hey KattChaos, sure you can add stuff. Melt the base add stuff and pour. It really is that easy and yes, it's the same stuff you add to cold process soaps for the most part. The trick is to know what to add and how much.  Read some of the M&P and Beginner pinned threads.

Welcome by the way!


----------



## KattChaos (Sep 27, 2017)

I guess in my head it just seemed a whole lot more complicated. Lol Thank you for the help & being so welcoming


----------



## lisamaliga (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi KattChaos & welcome! 

That's an excellent soap base as it comes from SFIC, a company that's been in biz for almost 50 years! To learn more about them, here's the link: http://www.sficcorp.com/index_dev.php

With that base, you can add up to 1 Tablespoon per pound. Any more & the extras will decrease the lather. 

Hope this helps & Happy Soaping! 

Lisa


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 29, 2017)

:bunny:

I do a lot of melt and pour. There is a lot of things you can do with cold or hot process, that you cannot do with melt and pour.

Things like color and fragrance are ok. Certain add on are ok. But for the most part you cannot add extra oil, and specially things I call "alive" like fruits and stuff, because in the long run, it will damage your soap and go bad.

I have seen people add juice fruit and stuff to MP, but that is a no - no. 

If you tell me what you project is with the goats mild base, maybe I can help 

I never used that brand, but I guess is ok.  But other retailers you can buy 2 pounds for 5 - 6 dollars....


----------



## dibbles (Sep 30, 2017)

First, welcome! I made M&P for many years before I fell down the CP rabbit hole. I have tried lots of bases, and by far my favorite was SFIC. Just FYI, Bramble Berry carries SFIC soap base for a little less than the etsy listing you found, and you can also pick up molds additives, fragrance and colorants if you are interested in that and save on shipping if you were planning to order those things as well. I'm sure some other soap suppliers carry SFIC as well, but I don't remember which ones do off the top of my head.


----------



## KattChaos (Sep 30, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> :bunny:
> 
> I do a lot of melt and pour. There is a lot of things you can do with cold or hot process, that you cannot do with melt and pour.
> 
> ...


The first batch will be for me. Cause I have one small bar of soap left and it's going fast. Depending on the smell of the base I might not add a scent but if I do it be something very mild. I don't think I will add much to any color at all. For my own soap I'm more of a Minimalist. I personally love the unscented cold process goat soap.


----------



## KattChaos (Sep 30, 2017)

Here is a little more detail about my first batch. The first batch will be for me. Cause I have one small bar of soap left and it's going fast. Depending on the smell of the base I might not add a scent but if I do it be something very mild. I don't think I will add much to any color at all. For my own soap I'm more of a Minimalist. I personally love the unscented cold process goat soap. 

Thank you bunches for all of the help everybody!!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 30, 2017)

A recipe that is a favorite of mine is oats and goats milk MP.

Take a few oats and pulverize them. Add about a 1/4 teaspoon per 4 ounces (like one bar). You can throw some oats at the mold for a pretty effect. If you are going to use it within a month, you can also add a drop of honey. Only a drop, or it will inhibit lather.

Check mine!


----------



## KattChaos (Sep 30, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> A recipe that is a favorite of mine is oats and goats milk MP.
> 
> Take a few oats and pulverize them. Add about a 1/4 teaspoon per 4 ounces (like one bar). You can throw some oats at the mold for a pretty effect. If you are going to use it within a month, you can also add a drop of honey. Only a drop, or it will inhibit lather.
> 
> Check mine!


Ooo, I can just imagine how that feels on my skin. I'll definitely give it a go. Thank you bunches for sharing it with me


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 1, 2017)

lisamaliga said:


> That's an excellent soap base as it comes from SFIC, a company that's been in biz for almost 50 years!



FYI: I agree, SFIC M&P has always had a top-drawer reputation for being the closest thing to "all natural" soap and just a good company to do business with. Sadly, Lisa, SFIC recently changed their formula. One of my soaping  buddies has been using SFIC M&P for many years... buying a palette-full direct  from the factory -- $500 minimum order. I've always loved her soaps and she sells a lot to "snowbirds" -- steady customers -- during market season in Phoenix. So, she was extremely upset to learn they had added propylene glycol to their formula. Not a good thing for mature skin. I suggested that she check out Essentials by Catalina. She did. Here's what she wrote:



> _I sent off a thank you to Ess. by Catalina for sending me the LARGE sample of their soap.   I told them that it was quite a bit different from SFIC-----I explained how SFIC bubbled up quicker with a bit larger bubbles while their's took a wee bit longer to start sudsing but their lather was much creamer with denser tiny bubbles.   It felt like washing with a foaming lotion almost.    I also asked them to please not add any propylene glycol to their formula.
> 
> Well guess what I was told by them---------some time ago they bought out Neutrogena's manufacturing operation.  Their soap is Neutrogena's formula!  And----they had no intention of changing it._


Essentials by Catalina - Artisanal Melt and Pour Base. Here's a link:

https://essentialsbycatalina.com/artisanal-white-sulfate-free-melt-pour-glycerin-soap-base

If you go to that page you'll see they carry both "Artisanal" and Stephanson's. The Artisanal is the best and it's the one she is now raving about. 

Ingredients: Deionized Water, Glycerin, Sorbitol, Sodium Cocoate, Sodium Stearate, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Oil, Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis (Sweet Almond) Oil, Carthamus Tinctorius (Safflower) Seed Oil, Simmondsia Chinensis (Jojoba) Seed Oil, Organic Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe Vera) Leaf Extract, Tocopheryl Acetate (Vitamin E Acetate), Titanium Dioxide

My friend also mentioned that Catalina's prices are better and that she likes the 20 lb. blocks better than the 50 lb tubs she was used to and that she only has to spend $250 to get FREE shipping! 

Just a thought. :bunny:​


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 1, 2017)

KattChaos said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/260511521/goats-milk-melt-and-pour-soap-base-made


That link goes to Chemistry Connection -- also doing business as https://www.saveoncitric.com/

A week ago I placed a first-time order with them and was unable to check out. I sent an email. "Mark" got back to me, said there was something amiss with their inner workings and that their web master was working on it. We talked back and forth for a couple of days. I kept trying to place the order. It never did work and he just stopped responding. Sigh. When I asked a friend to try it, it didn't work for her either. And then she said, "Oh that's Chemistry Connection. I thought they were out of business." Hmmm.


----------



## KattChaos (Oct 1, 2017)

Sadly I have some time to do research before I buy the M&P. But, thanks to Zany I'll get to make Candle's while I patiently wait  lol

I just love Goat Milk Soap so much that I'm hoping I can find a good company that has it at a good price. I do have access to Organic Fresh Goat Milk but I've read that it's not worth it to make your own M&P Base.


----------

